# Inshore Sunday/Lookin at Tuesday



## dkdiver (Oct 15, 2007)

*It was a great day on the Gulf after the storm last week! We had 30-40' viz inshore and the guys at the offshore wrecks had better. Unfortunately we left some"one" behind.

The Weather Monkey decided to become a Sea Monkey and none of us saw him go. After hitting the hard NW wind on the way in the DM looked up and said "where's the Monkey?" Sorry Richard, he should be on the way to Panama City if he floats in the wind. I guess he had done his work and decided to move on to other grounds.

Putting together a trip for Tuesday if anyone is interested, just give me a yell at (850) 565-7247 or send me a message! Spring is on us and I think summer is just around the corner.*

*I am sure we will hear more from Clay-doh's trip tomorrow.*


----------



## WhackUmStackUm (Jan 31, 2010)

Hey Dalton. Where are you headed on Tuesday?


----------



## dkdiver (Oct 15, 2007)

It will be inshore/midshore, got some rusty divers onboard


----------



## chef.wilson (Nov 15, 2011)

I'm interested in going. Shoot me a pm with details please


----------



## WhackUmStackUm (Jan 31, 2010)

dkdiver said:


> It will be inshore/midshore, got some rusty divers onboard


Hope everyone had a good time today. 

I would like to join you for a trip sometime soon. Please let me know when you need another diver for an offshore trip.


----------

